# Purple UFO filmed by TV Crew in Peru, seen for up to 2 hours!



## Vigilante

A television production crew in Lima, Peru, videotaped a purple-colored disc-shaped UFO hovering in the distant sky near a construction site. So far, there's no official explanation for the object.

Peru TV host interrupts interview so cameras can focus on UFO hovering over Lima Daily Mail Online


----------



## Statistikhengst

Cool.... 1st contact??


----------



## Moonglow

Killer, there are funky space aliens I can groove with....


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Never ceases to amaze me how despite hovering over a major city for 2 hours, all we have it some blurry pics to look at. TV crew didn't have anything better than a smart phone camera or something?


----------



## Moonglow

Delta4Embassy said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how despite hovering over a major city for 2 hours, all we have it some blurry pics to look at. TV crew didn't have anything better than a smart phone camera or something?


It is a third world nation you know...


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Can see suspects in their cars during high speed chases from a helicopter with our media cameras. Peru not have good cameras like we do or what?


----------



## peach174

Run for the hills people!!!!!
It's the invasion of the one eyed purple people eaters.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Vigilante said:


> A television production crew in Lima, Peru, videotaped a purple-colored disc-shaped UFO hovering in the distant sky near a construction site. So far, there's no official explanation for the object.
> 
> Peru TV host interrupts interview so cameras can focus on UFO hovering over Lima Daily Mail Online




lima is home to many many ufo hoaxes 

there is a guy that makes em there 

and releases them for events and such


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Delta4Embassy said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how despite hovering over a major city for 2 hours, all we have it some blurry pics to look at. TV crew didn't have anything better than a smart phone camera or something?



Exactly...probably a balloon.
Even in Peru, something like this hovering for two hours and not one decent camera even takes a picture?
Pheh...obvious fake is obvious.


----------



## Care4all

Looks like a balloon to me.  No alien civilization is going to paint their spaceships in purple... seems logical to me...


----------



## Vigilante

Louis Farrakhan's MOTHER SHIP????...He likes purple!


----------



## Vigilante

Oh my, another..... but NOT purple!
Woman shoots video of UFO near Olive Branch


Read more: http://www.foxcarolina.com/story/28210981/woman-shoots-video-of-ufo-outside-of-olive-branch#ixzz3T6I6ke42


----------



## Mr. H.

Construction site? They're Union Reps from Beta Alpha 9.


----------



## Politico

Delta4Embassy said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how despite hovering over a major city for 2 hours, all we have it some blurry pics to look at. TV crew didn't have anything better than a smart phone camera or something?


There is nothing amazing about modern CGI.


----------



## Vigilante

Politico said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never ceases to amaze me how despite hovering over a major city for 2 hours, all we have it some blurry pics to look at. TV crew didn't have anything better than a smart phone camera or something?
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing amazing about modern CGI.
Click to expand...


Can you explain why someone would CGI a UFO when there is no money in it, and as we have seen very little excitement over seeing something unexplained.

Here's CGI, why a bunch of lights changing shape and position without clarity when you can do things like this?


----------



## mamooth

The UFO Looks like a dressed-up hexacopter to me. You know, these types of little drones. Easy enough for someone to launch it from their balcony and control it.


----------



## Vigilante

mamooth said:


> The UFO Looks like a dressed-up hexacopter to me. You know, these types of little drones. Easy enough for someone to launch it from their balcony and control it.



Do those lights change shape, position, size, and brightness?


----------



## mamooth

I was referring to the the purple UFO in Peru, which was just a purple disc in the daytime sky.


----------



## Vigilante

mamooth said:


> I was referring to the the purple UFO in Peru, which was just a purple disc in the daytime sky.


A purple disc is certainly a lot different than what you pictured! How do you get a balloon to hover in more or less the same position for minutes, without hearing some sort of motor or fans to stabilize it, and if a CGI, why the blurred pictures for over half hour of taping? Many SUPPOSED real UFO's show this blurred field around them, lots of speculation on that... from something earthbound, to time travel, to somewhere else! Perhaps all are happening at the same time.


----------



## mamooth

Hexacopters can be very quiet. This prank video features a ghoul hanging below a hexacopter (about 50 feet up), and nobody heard or noticed the hexacopter.


To get that flying purple disc, wrap the disc around the hexacopter. You never see the top or bottom of it, so those could be left open for the airflow. Launch it from one of those balconies on the far side of the building, retrieve it the same way.


----------



## Vigilante

mamooth said:


> Hexacopters can be very quiet. This prank video features a ghoul hanging below a hexacopter (about 50 feet up), and nobody heard or noticed the hexacopter.
> 
> 
> To get that flying purple disc, wrap the disc around the hexacopter. You never see the top or bottom of it, so those could be left open for the airflow. Launch it from one of those balconies on the far side of the building, retrieve it the same way.



Well, I would presume you would do this so that you gained ATTENTION to your prank.... the purple UFO was only filmed by one TV crew, as it was spotted over 1/4 mile away, and zoomed in on.... there were no other reports of it, and to cut off an interview with a Peruvian Senator to go and cover a UFO LIVE, seems rather ODD to be some sort of PRANK!


----------



## jon_berzerk

alien "prince" groupies --LOL


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Planet Venus.

Has to be.

What else could it be?


----------



## Faun

A close up of it reveals more detail....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

mamooth said:


> The UFO Looks like a dressed-up hexacopter to me. You know, these types of little drones. Easy enough for someone to launch it from their balcony and control it.





mamooth said:


> I was referring to the the purple UFO in Peru, which was just a purple disc in the daytime sky.



Yeah.

A hexacopter.

Got the size right too.


----------



## Politico

Vigilante said:


> *Can you explain why someone would CGI a UFO when there is no money in it,* and as we have seen very little excitement over seeing something unexplained.
> 
> Here's CGI, why a bunch of lights changing shape and position without clarity when you can do things like this?


For fun, because they can and the world is full of suckers.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Ah -- so there it is!

 The folks at the hobby store told me the remote controls could take a little getting used to.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Its an optical illusion.

Believe the government, your senses lie, the government never lies.

It's a hexacopter


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> A close up of it reveals more detail....


looks like a wood worker's router bit.


----------



## eots

Vigilante said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never ceases to amaze me how despite hovering over a major city for 2 hours, all we have it some blurry pics to look at. TV crew didn't have anything better than a smart phone camera or something?
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing amazing about modern CGI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you explain why someone would CGI a UFO when there is no money in it, and as we have seen very little excitement over seeing something unexplained.
> 
> Here's CGI, why a bunch of lights changing shape and position without clarity when you can do things like this?
Click to expand...


----------



## eots




----------



## eots




----------



## Delta4Embassy

Is there a metal suitable for making interstellar spaceships that's naturally purple? Or did the aliens think, "this dull grey metal is so depressing, let's paint it this color."


----------



## jon_berzerk

it is not the* metal *that is purple 

it is the* mysterious power source *that surrounds it 

the same source that also make pictures seem wobbly and out of focus 

and in some cases even grainy


----------



## 007

Somebody didn't like the video...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yep.


----------

